# OPC BDE Fehler



## Power_Pete (18 Mai 2011)

Hallo,

Ich bin gerade dabei einen OPC Server einzurichten. Dies hat bisher auch ganz gut geklappt hab ne Testversion des Deltalogic Server am laufen und einen OPC von Wago. Hab dann mit dem bei Deltalogic beiliegendem Test Client auch einen Item zugriff zustande gerbracht. nice.

Aber mein Problem ist nun das ich die Items gerne über eine Visualisierung  namens Procos der Firma Kisters(früherSAE) auslesen würde. Dieser Client bedient sich im normal Fall einer Access Datenbank, in der die OPC Server- und Itemnamen eingetragen sind. Für diese Kommunkation benötigt man eine Software namens BDE (Borland Database Engine). 

Dieses BDE läuft aber nicht richtig und ich bekomme daher auch keine Kommunkation zwischen OPC Server und Client zustande.
Fehler meldeung als bild im Anhang.

Biite helft mir 



Mfg Power_pete


----------



## Rainer Wolff (18 Mai 2011)

VCL50.bpl ist eine Laufzeitbibliothek von Borland Delphi Version 5 und hat direkt nix mit der BDE zu tun.
Eigentlich sollte das Setupprogramm alle notwendigen Laufzeitbibliotheken mitkopieren.
Ich kann Dir die Bibliothek heraussuchen und zumailen, wenn du mir deine Mailadresse zukommen läßt (Ich hoffe, mit der Runtime-Weitergabe nicht gegen Lizenzbestimmungen zu verstoßen, falls das nicht richtig ist, korrigiert mich). 

Allerdings steht zu befürchten, dass nach der vcl50 etliche weitere Dateien als nicht auffindbar gemeldet werden, da vcl50 nur eine von vielen Bibliotheken ist.


Programme, die die BDE verwenden, werden immer mehr Probleme mit aktuelleren Windowsversionen bekommen, da die BDE schon seit vielen Jahren ein Auslaufmodell ist und nicht mehr gepflegt wird. Von daher würde ich bei einem neuen Projekt nicht mehr unbedingt auf diesen veralteten Standard setzen.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Question_mark (18 Mai 2011)

*Das hat nichts mit der BDE zu tun*

Hallo,



> VCL50.bpl ist eine Laufzeitbibliothek von Borland Delphi Version 5 und hat direkt nix mit der BDE zu tun.



Korrekt, da stimme ich Dir zu.



			
				Rainer Wolff schrieb:
			
		

> dass nach der vcl50 etliche weitere Dateien als nicht auffindbar gemeldet werden, da vcl50 nur eine von vielen Bibliotheken ist.



Ich denke mal, der TE sollte die Bibliothekspfade in Delphi überprüfen.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Power_Pete (19 Mai 2011)

​Ok danke,


 für die schnellen Antworten, das Setup funktioniert im normal Fall bestimmt, aber bei mir eben nicht  Habs schon paar mal deinstalliert und wieder installiert -> ohne Erfolg.

@Rainer:  Das wär super wenn du mir die Bibliotheken senden könntest und vllt eine Erklärung was ich dann mit diesen tun muss, einfach in den Programm Ordner reinlegen ?

@Mark: Wie überprüfe ich die ? Welche Bibliotheken müssen vorhanden sein ? und wo finde ich diese ?


Mfg Power_pete


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

Welches OS ist denn installiert? Wenn Win7, dann ist wohl Essig mit der BDE.
Hast du Delphi installiert oder nur die BDE?
Hast du unter "Einstellungen" eine Eintrag für BDE?
Wenn dies öfnest, kannst du dort Einstellungen vornehmen?


bike


----------



## Power_Pete (19 Mai 2011)

Hab Windows Server 2003 Standart Edition Service Pack 2.
Hab nur dieses BDE installiert, Delphi sagt mir nix.
Nein kein Eintrag BDE unter Start->Einstellungen  vorrhanden.

Die ganze Geschichte hat Testweise schon funktioniert hab mich aber dann längere Zeit nicht damit beschäftigt, und jetzts gehts eben nicht mehr. Den Fehler zurück zu verfolgen gestaltet sich recht schwer weil viel Software de- und installiert wurde. Dcom einstellungen geändert... Firewall einstellungen....


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

Power_Pete schrieb:


> Hab Windows Server 2003 Standart Edition Service Pack 2.
> Hab nur dieses BDE installiert, Delphi sagt mir nix.
> Nein kein Eintrag BDE unter Start->Einstellungen  vorrhanden.
> 
> Die ganze Geschichte hat Testweise schon funktioniert hab mich aber dann längere Zeit nicht damit beschäftigt, und jetzts gehts eben nicht mehr. Den Fehler zurück zu verfolgen gestaltet sich recht schwer weil viel Software de- und installiert wurde. Dcom einstellungen geändert... Firewall einstellungen....



Sorry, das muss unter Systemeinstellung eine Punkt sein mit BDE Verwaltung.
Mit diesem Programm kannst du die Zugriffe  auf die verschieden Datenbanken und die Alias  einstellen.

Hast du im Taskmanager einen Task der mit IBxxx von Borland beginnt?


bike


----------



## Power_Pete (19 Mai 2011)

Ok, im Taskmanager kein Eintrag vorhanden aber Einstellungen zu BDE möglich siehe Bild im Anhang


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2011)

Dann gehe einmal unter "Verwaltung" "Dienste" und starte den Interbase Server und den Guardian


bike


----------



## Power_Pete (19 Mai 2011)

Hab die Bibliothek Dateien erhalten und hab alles in Windows/System32 und in das BDE Verzeichniss geschoben.

Jetzt fehlt ne andere Datei -> siehe Bild



bike schrieb:


> Dann gehe einmal unter "Verwaltung" "Dienste" und starte den Interbase Server und den Guardian
> 
> 
> bike


Hab in der Verwaltung / Dienst nach gesehen gibts kein Guardian und Interbase Server -> siehe anders Bild


----------



## Ralle (19 Mai 2011)

bike schrieb:


> Sorry, das muss unter Systemeinstellung eine Punkt sein mit BDE Verwaltung.
> Mit diesem Programm kannst du die Zugriffe  auf die verschieden Datenbanken und die Alias  einstellen.
> 
> Hast du im Taskmanager einen Task der mit IBxxx von Borland beginnt?
> ...



IB...? Interbase hat dich doch nicht unbedingt mit der BDE zu tun, das konnte man extra installieren.


----------



## Rainer Wolff (19 Mai 2011)

*Interbase?*

Ich kenn jetzt die Visu nicht, die der TO einsetzen will, wird da tatsächlich Interbase über die BDE angesprochen? 
Hab ich nämlich selbst nie über die BDE gemacht.

Sonst wäre ja die Frage, ob der ibserver läuft, irrelevant.

Gruß Rainer


----------



## Power_Pete (19 Mai 2011)

Taadaa die BDE Sofware läuft jetzt doch hab die ganzen .dll dateien gefunden die er haben wollt und sie in Windoof/System32 gesteckt...

Aber die Kommunikation zwischen Access Daten und der Visusalsierung Procos funkt immer noch nicht .... ganz komisch 

siehe bild


Ok jetzt wirds mir ein bisschen zu hoch... ich bin davon ausgegangen das BDE fuktionieren muss damit die VISU versorgt wird... aber warum das jetzt nur irgendein Test Programm ist (siehe Bild) kann ich mir auch nicht erklären.
Wie wird ein Austausch zwischen Datenbank und Visu normaler weise getätigt ?


----------



## Rainer Wolff (19 Mai 2011)

So langsam würde ich vorschlagen, installier den ganzen Krempel mal auf einem neu aufgesetzen Rechner, oder schau, ob du Herstellersupport bekommst, da kommen für mich zu viele Unbekannte, die keiner hier kennen kann, der die Visu nicht kennt.


----------

